# I know it's only a silver MK1



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

But seeing as my other half cleaned her up ready for Stanford Hall tomorrow, and took pictures, I thought I may as well share:

Products used:

Farcala G3 Detox shampoo
Farcala G3 Clay mitt
Iron-X
Purple Rain
Collinite 476 (on the alloys)
Auto Finesse Revive
Meguirs Endurance Tyre Gel
Menzerna PO85RD
Auto Glym HD Wax
Zaino Z6 Gloss Enhancer Spray

Various Micro fibre cloths
Various Foam pads / microfibre pads
Super fluffy microfibre drying towel









































































Half way through "Revive" ing the front grill:






















































TT silver vs A2 Akoya Silver


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well all it takes to have a nice new car is money to have a nice old car takes time and effort [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks wonderful for a Silver TT.. :lol:  :wink: :wink: Very nice. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

A credit to your other half, looks stunning and I must get some of that reviver


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Never say 'only' with that car. It's a stunner. Credit to your O.H. And yourself for keeping it looking as-new.

Keep me in mind if you're ever selling


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

cherie said:


> But seeing as my other half cleaned her up ready for Stanford Hall tomorrow, and took pictures, I thought I may as well share:
> 
> Products used:
> 
> ...


Nice I also have the same TT and A2 combo


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

triplefan said:


> A credit to your other half, looks stunning and I must get some of that reviver


Thanks! Revive is pretty awesome, I've never really paid attention to how long it lasts, but whilst it's on, it's very hydrophobic!










And to prove she's waxed, some beading shots from Stanford Hall today.




















genie_v1 said:


> Never say 'only' with that car. It's a stunner. Credit to your O.H. And yourself for keeping it looking as-new.
> 
> Keep me in mind if you're ever selling


Thanks!  I've only had her since November, and only 48k. I deliberately went for lower miles with the intention of keeping for a while, sorry! :lol: The mileage won't stay low though, as it is my daily commuter.


----------

